# TIVO Edge trouble with grayscreen when starting up



## dhopkins70 (Feb 14, 2014)

I just purchased an Edge to supplement my Roamio and continue to have trouble with this device.
Moca network
fios cable card in Edge and Roamio
wireless connection to internet
TCL rokio TV

When starting up the Edge, i get an occasional grayscreen with no sound and no picture. I unplug the edge and it starts up and works fine until the next time it happens. 
TIVO send me a replacement and the same thing is happening. They had me make a bunch of nonsense changes to the settings, but nothing changed. I am beginning to think it may be the cable card. Has anyone else had a similar problem and what was the solution?


----------



## rcandsc (Feb 5, 2014)

dhopkins70 said:


> I just purchased an Edge to supplement my Roamio and continue to have trouble with this device.
> Moca network
> fios cable card in Edge and Roamio
> wireless connection to internet
> ...


Sounds more like the flashing gray screen I get from time to time, which is an HDMI issue. Try either using a different HDMI cable, if you have a spare, or try reseating the current cable.

FYI, still happens to me from time to time, but usually flashes twice, and then the picture is displayed. Hope this helps, and good luck!


----------



## Rich113 (Aug 2, 2021)

Yep; sounds like the HDMI handshake issue I am having. Gray screen for one minute twenty five seconds before the Edge makes contact with my TV.


----------



## rcandsc (Feb 5, 2014)

Rich113 said:


> Yep; sounds like the HDMI handshake issue I am having. Gray screen for one minute twenty five seconds before the Edge makes contact with my TV.


Every once in a while, I get an error message that "HDMI connection not permitted." When that happens, I switch inputs, and then go back to the Edge. Minor inconvenience, but annoying nonetheless.


----------

